# Wineador humidity too high?



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey guys I am trying to get my new 12 count wineador to stabilize. I am running 1lb of 65% conservagel beads in there split into 2 half pound bags. One on the bottom, one on the middle. I also have 4 cedar trays in there on the wire racks. When I first put the dry trays in the humidity dropped to the low 60's so I took them out and wiped them down with distilled water. Since then RH is up at like 70%. It has been 72 hrs. Today I tried to take one of the bead sacks out, yet the humidity still goes up to 70. I would like it around 65. I have used two Xicar hygros which are both calibrated. Should I just go ahead and put some sticks in and see if it will drop the humidity? It is still in an acceptable range, although not ideal for what I want. Would filling it up drop it to where I want?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Personally I would fill it up & see where the RH settles. The RH in an empty vessel can fluctuate easily if the media is over wetted but when you fill it with cigars they buffer the fluctuations. Being empty you may chase your tail forever.


----------



## zirotti (Dec 26, 2011)

Off topic question, but are the conservagel beads identical in function to the heartfelt beads? I just picked up an Edgestar 28 ct wine cooler and trying to pick up the best humidifer possible.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

if cost is no object then these are your best bet: HCM Beads

I have 1.5 lbs in a 28 bottle NewAir and it's 65% solid RH at 68-70 temp. These are pretty much zero maintenance beads.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Personally I would fill it up & see where the RH settles. The RH in an empty vessel can fluctuate easily if the media is over wetted but when you fill it with cigars they buffer the fluctuations. Being empty you may chase your tail forever.


This is what I was thinking although my media can't be over wet. The only moisture it has gotten was just from lightly dampening the trays. The beads were never wet directly.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Got it figured out. A buddy asked me if I had plugged the drain hole. I did not think I would have to. Seems that the hole was letting humidity into the unit. As soon as I plugged it the RH stopped going high and has seemed to stabilize right at 65. The conservagel beads seem to work just fine so far. Just put sticks in so we'll see how it goes now.


----------

